# Ubuntu 8.10 ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 not installed



## bengerszewski (Nov 28, 2008)

Ive got a problem with Ubuntu 8.10. I had the visual effects enabled, it was working fine, then i plugged in my external monitor, said something about virtual desktop, and made me log out. when i logged back in, the visual effects were disabled, and it will not let me turn them back on. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Perhaps the driver is the problem?
Try www.driverguide.com for a new driver.
Hope this helps
James


----------



## bengerszewski (Nov 28, 2008)

that site only supports windows xp. im using Ubuntu 8.10. ive tried downloading the driver from ATI's site, but it doesnt work for some reason


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing on the Ubuntu forums? If you post things, you will usually get good replies. Or, you could try the official ATI website. I know nVidias website has support for linux drivers, but not sure about ATI.


----------

